# 10 vị tướng vĩ đại nhất lịch sử thế giới



## nguyenquynh010906 (29 Tháng năm 2013)

*10 vị tướng vĩ đại nhất lịch sử thế giới**

-Lịch sử nhân loại từ cổ đến kim có nhiều vị tướng tài giỏi xuất chúng. Với thiên tài quân sự của mình, họ có thể làm thay đổi cả trật tự thế giới. Xin giới thiệu mười danh tướng tiêu biểu sau đây:*


*1. Alexander đại đế (384 - 322):* 
-Người chinh phục vĩ đại nhất suốt lịch sử của Hi Lạp cổ. Những chiến công của ông được đánh giá cao vì nó làm cho văn hoá Hi Lạp được lưu truyền khắp nơi, đạt đến đỉnh cao nhất trong lịch sử Văn minh nhân loại.








*2. Hanibal Barca (247-183)*
-Vị tướng huyền thoại này với lực lượng ít và yếu hơn hẳn đế chế Rome nhưng đã tiến hành những cuộc hành quân vô tiền khoáng hậu từ Cathegne (Tây Ban Nha ngày nay) đánh thẳng vào Rome, với những chiến thắng vang dội làm suy yếu tận gốc rễ đế chế La Mã, mặc dù sau này Rome phản công và đã phải dùng đến chính sách lược của Hanniban là cho quân đánh thẳng đến Cathegne khiến cho Hanniban thua trận phải tự sát nhưng từ đấy đế quốc La Mã suy tàn không còn gượng dậy được nữa.





*3. Julius Cesar (100 - 44) *
-Tổng tài của đế chế La Mã, người chinh phục gần như toàn bộ Châu Âu thời bấy giờ, chiếm sang cả Ai Cập và Babylon; rất nổi tiếng với bản báo cáo chiến thắng gửi Viện Nguyên lão khi ông được cử chinh phục Babylon : “VENI, VEDI, VICI” (Ta đã đến, đã nhìn thấy, đã thắng).... bộc lộ sự kiêu căng của một người tài năng chiến thắng.






Đó là 3 danh tướng tiêu biểu cho thời Cổ. 

*4. Thành Cát Tư Hãn (1162 - 1227)*
-Nhà chinh phục vĩ đại nhất của nhân loại, mở ra đế quốc Nguyên Mông chưa từng có trong lịch sử, thiên hạ anh hùng cổ kim không ai sánh bằng. Những cuộc chinh phạt của Thành Cát Tư Hãn có sự tàn phá nặng nề với các nền Văn Minh khác, thậm chí là xoá sổ ." Vó ngựa Mông cổ đi đến đâu, nơi đó cây cỏ cũng không mọc được ".






*5. Hưng Đạo Đại Vương Trần Quốc Tuấn (1228 - 1300) *
-Vị danh tướng anh hùng dân tộc Việt Nam đã đánh bại đạo quân thiện chiến vô địch của con cháu Thành Cát Tư Hãn. Sau chiến thắng 1288, đế chế Mông Cổ bắt đầu suy yếu và tan rã trên phạm vi toàn thế giới. Hoàng gia Anh đã tặng đức Thánh Trần danh hiệu Người đánh bại đế chế Mông Cổ.





Đó là hai danh tướng nổi bật và tiêu biểu cho thời trung cổ.

*6. Oliver Cromwell (1599 - 1658) *
-Là danh tướng nước Anh, lừng danh trong lịch sử với đội quân sườn sắt đã đánh bại quân đội của hoàng gia Stewart trong cuộc cách mạng tư sản Anh thế kỉ XVII, chém đầu vua Anh Charles I (1649), sau trở thành Bảo Hộ Công, tổng tài của Anh quốc.






*7. Napoleon Bonaparte (1769 - 1821) *
-Hoàng đế Pháp vĩ đại chinh phục gấn hết Châu Âu, danh tướng vĩ đại nhất thế giới thế kỷ 19. (Bộ “dân luật” ảnh hưởng đến cả châu Âu - gián tiếp khiến cho các quốc gia Đức và Ý hình thành, ảnh hưởng về tổ chức quân đội, chiến lược tác chiến trên thế giới, gieo rắc tư tưởng tự do. Những cuộc chinh phục cũng như nghệ thuật chiến tranh của ông đã đi vào lịch sử chiến tranh của nhân loại.





*8. Mikhaiin Cutudop (1745 -1813) *
-Danh tướng Nga, đã đánh bại Napoleon chặn đứng cuộc xâm lăng của Napoleon vào Nga (1812), sau đó lãnh đạo liên quân các nước Áo - Phổ tiến đánh Paris lật đổ hoàn toàn sự thống trị của Napoleon. Ở Nga ông được xem như anh hùng dân tộc. Cùng với Suvurop, ông được lịch sử vinh danh là bậc thầy của nghệ thuật hành quân vượt núi. 






Đó là 3 danh tướng tiêu biểu cho thời cận đại. 

*9. Geogry Zukop (1896 - 1974)*
-Trong lịch sử chiến tranh thế giới, hiếm có vị tướng nào chưa bao giờ nếm mùi thất bại, chỉ biết có chiến thắng, hết trận này đến trận khác. Trong rất nhiều tướng lĩnh nổi danh trong Thế chiến thứ hai, Nguyên soái G.K. Zhukov được xếp đầu bảng về số lượng trận thắng nhiều và quy mô lớn, chiếm bảng vàng về tài năng chỉ đạo chiến dịch,chiến lược. Những chiến tích sáng chói của ông trở thành tài sản vô giá trong kho tàng di sản văn hoá nhân loại. Nó không những có ảnh hưởng lớn về lý luận quân sự của Liên Xô mà cũng có ảnh hưởng rất lớn đối với sự phát triển của lý luận quân sự thế giới.





*10. Võ Nguyên Giáp( sinh năm 1911)*
-Đại tướng tổng tư lệnh quân đội Việt Nam, viện Hàn Lâm hoàng gia Anh vinh danh ông là người đánh đổ hai chế độ thực dân cũ và mới, bậc thầy của chiến tranh du kích.






Mười người được ghi danh là danh tướng tiêu biểu của nhân loại!​


----------



## kim_minh (8 Tháng tư 2014)

Tự hào Đại tướng Võ Nguyên Giáp


----------



## Hồ Văn Hiếu (21 Tháng năm 2014)

Tự hào Việt Nam có tới 2 vị tướng nằm trong top 10 vị tướng giỏi nhất lịch sử thế giới


----------



## Linkpuca (14 Tháng bảy 2014)

VN có hẳn 2 đạ diện. tự hào quá đi


----------



## Công ty thám tử tư (8 Tháng sáu 2015)

Bài viết rất hữu ích


----------



## Thanhthanh90 (14 Tháng bảy 2015)

Có cả đại tướng của VN ạ, mình luôn cảm thấy kính trọng đại tướng Võ Nguyên Giáp


----------

